# Good resource to learn about 1/12 scale?



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

We don't actually run 1/12 here, but I'm looking to play with one on occasion in the normal touring class. The track is a dedicated smooth concrete surface but it doesn't ever groove...so slick is the way of things. Most guys run takeoff rubber on the TC's and it looks like I'll be trying to find a foam compound with some traction to it for a 1/12.

What would be a good place for info on 1/12 outdoor setups? Tire compounds, chassis setup, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

modern 1/12 cars are designed to run on carpet. I have not heard of racing 1/12 cars out doors since the 70's when EVERYTHING raced was a pan type chassis.as for tires I have no idea where you would find rubber tires for a 1/12 chassis, or what compound of foam would not get chewed running on concrete.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I run 1/12 on asphalt during the summer. I use Pink rears and Purple fronts. Blacks could be better but I am just using up my stock of tires. TM tires has some good combinations that will work. I perfer higher rubber content for outdoors. The tires hold traction better through a race. On exotic foam, once the sauce is gone so is traction.

All I can say about setup is just go softer on the rear and try what ever traction compund that hooks up. This summer just I used the same car for carpet and asphalt. Only changes I made were softer sway springs, softer center spring and used high roller tires(uncut). If you use trued tires, make sure you set your ride higher. With high rollers, no need to change ride if you were using cut tires on carpet.


----------



## chris moore (Dec 15, 2006)

gndprx said:


> We don't actually run 1/12 here, but I'm looking to play with one on occasion in the normal touring class. The track is a dedicated smooth concrete surface but it doesn't ever groove...so slick is the way of things. Most guys run takeoff rubber on the TC's and it looks like I'll be trying to find a foam compound with some traction to it for a 1/12.
> 
> What would be a good place for info on 1/12 outdoor setups? Tire compounds, chassis setup, etc...
> 
> Thanks!


Here is an excelent source of 1/12 info
Mark Payne


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

chris moore said:


> Here is an excelent source of 1/12 info
> Mark Payne


I second the site. 

Been racing for over 10 years various scales and 1/12 scale and he has a good amount of information that I am going to apply to my car that I did not know about.

Just know that everyone will say there set-up or information is better but sit back and watch how they race, car handles and the thrashing they do to it between rounds. You will know who has a clue and who is blowing smoke and chasing their tale constantly.

Takes time to learn and do not get frustrated or give up.

Not heard about outdoor 1/12 scale racing but sounds like fun.


:thumbsup:


----------

